# Threadfin Rainbowfish?



## chazneeka (Jul 11, 2012)

How long does it usually take for a male Threadfin Rainbowfish's elongated fins to develop? Do they develop immediately or do they start developing around a specific age? 

I have some that I knew when I bought them were quite young (and itty bitty), so didn't think much about sexing them. Now that I've had them for a couple of months (they are now about 1/2 to 3/4 inch) I'm not sure if they're all females or if they just haven't started developing the finnage yet. If they're all females I would like to get males so that I can stick to the 2 to 1 ratio, but if they just aren't developing yet I'll hold off until I know what I have for sure.

Also if you know of any good sources of information on the Threadfin Rainbowfish I would greatly appreciate it as I have not been able to find anything beyond a basic description and general parameter info, but would like to know more about them.

Thanks!


----------



## chazneeka (Jul 11, 2012)

Nobody?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Somebody - I used to breed them.

By about three months, you should easily see males. So chances are, you have females. That is very slow growth for a notoriously slow-growing species. The fry are hard to feed and the fish is really easy to stunt - they may not have had the best of conditions before you got them.

What do you want to know about them? If you can ask specific questions, I can try to answer. What I don't know, I have books here I can look up.


----------



## chazneeka (Jul 11, 2012)

I guess I will need to find some males. 

From what I know about them (which is very limited) the are relatively sensitive to water conditions, very peaceful, and have small mouths so food has to be finely ground. Thats about the extent of what I know about them. So pretty much everything. I tend to like to "learn" up on new types of pets, and learn as much as I can about them.

I'm not new to fish in the slightest but when I was looking for some tank mates that wouldn't pick on my African Dwarf Frog I was looking for something relatively small, very peaceful, and preferably unique and a local pet store that specializes in fish (fresh and saltwater species) recommended the Threadfin Rainbowfish. I found what little I could online, which was all very basic overviews. Based on what I could find I felt that they would be a good option for tankmates for Ninja (my ADF), and they have been perfect. The only time there has been any "negative" interaction is when Ninja startles one of them when going to the surface for air.

One specific question I have is...Do they breed easily? I know you said that the fry are hard to feed, but how easily do they breed? The tank I have them in is an office tank and I have absolutely no desire to have them breeding. I'm sure Ninja would enjoy hunting the fry but... If they breed easily I will probably just keep them to the females.

Thank you!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

They are not easy to breed. The fry are so tiny, and you only have to look at the mouth size of the adults to guess how small the food has to be. Get males - they are spectacular when they display. Beware though, the frog could snack on them.

The fish is from both Northern Australia and Papua New Guinea, and originates in swamps (I had to feed the fry on green water). 

Breeding them successfully took live food and great attention to detail - of the 200+ species of fish I've bred, they were the most difficult. So unless you are very lucky, I don't think you will have to worry about fry. Apparently, it occasionally happens that one makes it to adulthood by finding its own food and not getting eaten, but it is uncommon.


----------

